# RBB Gear Bribes Law Enforcement to Have a Client Arrested



## regular (Jul 18, 2013)

If you have trouble viewing the images above open the following links in a new tab:
http://i.imgur.com/630Oy.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/01b14.jpg

The full story is in the photos linked below. Reading every post in the thread will be worth your time.

Page 1: http://pix.defcon5.biz/files/70825667050621466138.jpg
Page 2: http://pix.defcon5.biz/files/04987558353615000840.jpg
Page 3: http://pix.defcon5.biz/files/90776531136915995265.jpg
Page 4: http://pix.defcon5.biz/files/95653731956206156612.jpg

In the third image photographic evidence of RBB offering to pay a bounty to have a former client arrested is posted in the thread. RBB himself reiterates and confirms his desire to have a client arrested. Telling is the fact that the administrator never banned RBB's client who supposedly scammed him. This suggests to me that RBB never sent the evidence of the delivery to the administrator and RBB was mistaken all along as the client originally suggested.

Reflect upon RBBs comments and behavior in that thread and ask yourself if you want to inject something into your body that comes from this person. I wouldn't affiliate with someone who has previously demonstrated their propensity for turning to law enforcement to spite people over trivial issues.


----------



## PFM (Jul 18, 2013)

Not the kind of attention Countermail needs at all.

Both parties sound like nothing but trouble.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 18, 2013)

jesus fucking christ... thank god for SI... none of this BS


----------



## regular (Jul 18, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> jesus fucking christ... thank god for SI... none of this BS



He's an approved source over at OLM with his own forum.


----------



## AndroSport (Jul 18, 2013)

regular said:


> He's an approved source over at OLM with his own forum.



They must be aware of this shit... unbelievable


----------



## regular (Jul 18, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> They must be aware of this shit... unbelievable



They have been made aware of it on more than one occasion.


----------



## Georgia (Jul 19, 2013)

Awesome regs.

Btw are you using Windows 98 or something?


----------



## regular (Jul 19, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Awesome regs.
> 
> Btw are you using Windows 98 or something?



That's not my computer. Those images were posted to the thread.


----------



## TheExperiment (Jul 19, 2013)

This has not been a one time thing with RBB Gear. He's definitely done it more than once to other people. It's a shame to see a source act that petty.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jul 19, 2013)

regular said:


> They have been made aware of it on more than one occasion.



Yeah they have.....we don't keep quiet.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 21, 2013)

Scare tactics. Sounds like another Z.


----------



## musclej (Nov 24, 2013)

I found some disturbing occurance similar to that incident. I found out a old scam they have played on a fellow gym member.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 24, 2013)

musclej said:


> I found some disturbing occurance similar to that incident. I found out a old scam they have played on a fellow gym member.



I'm not a member or I'd either buy you a smoothie or shake you down in the shower......what's the scam my new dick teasing friend?


----------



## dr.dose (Mar 28, 2014)

OLM does not give two shits about the people there really. When a few guys after being ripped off by RBB asked me to post why RBB Omnadren is fake I did in detail, then was banned and all the post removed as well. The board is just there for guys like this scum to peddle their fake shit to people who do not know. Stay far away from RBB and any HG he has as it is all fake for the most part. It is all made by the same people in Poland where RBB resides, in Poznan, Poland. He is not even Russian as well . THERE IS NO REAL OMNA ON THE MARKET AS JELFA IS UNDER STRICT CONTROL NOW THESE DAYS. ALL OMNADREN ON THE MARKET IS 100% FAKE NOW.


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 28, 2014)

Very nice indeed Doc but seems a lil late to the party for me...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 28, 2014)

AND one helluva very interesting first post I might add!?!? You should introduce yourself in the intro thread like a normal person instead of rollin up in here with some bullshit.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 28, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'm not a member or I'd either buy you a smoothie or shake you down in the shower......what's the scam my new dick teasing friend?



I'd let you shake me down in the shower with that giant back you nasty fuk! As long as you dont whisper "I love you GQ" in my ear...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## dr.dose (Jul 19, 2014)

SHRUGS said:


> AND one helluva very interesting first post I might add!?!? You should introduce yourself in the intro thread like a normal person instead of rollin up in here with some bullshit.
> !SHRUGS!



If you think I am posting bullshit then you have the right to and buy the fakes . All good by me. I just saw this thread, joined and provided info. Do not worry, I have been around for a very long time. The more senior members will recognize me from the past if any are here.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 19, 2014)

We'll stick around dose.


----------

